# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Japanese puns

## Maciamo

When I am tired, puns come out of my mouth naturally. I don't know if it's a disease, but I can't help it. Fortunately, I only utter them with close relatives. I will make an exception here.

Here are a few selected ones I can remember (as I make them when I am tired, I tend not to remember them well).

Asking my wife : "Could you give me the digital turtles ?"
- my wife : "..."
- (seeing that she doesn't understand) : "deji-kame" is short for "dejitaru kamera" isn't it. So in English, "digital turtles". One turtle is "kame" in Japanese. The plural is "kamera".

Today while going to the Ghibli Museum (which I do not recommend, btw) : "Mitaka ka Kichijouji eki, dochi ga ii no kashira ?" (I wonder which is better of Mitaka or Kichijouji station). The museum is located in the Inokashira Park, between these two stations...

Watching an anime on TV tonight, there was a doll of a mermaid, so I said : "kore wa ningyo no ningyo desu ka ?" (Is that a mermaid doll ?). The words for "mermaid" and "doll" are homonynous in Japanese.

----------


## den4

We used to use No Ginger or No Salt in the place of Shoganai or shioganai (shikataganai), depending upon the local dialect...

or, when somebody praised something as being great, they'd say, "saikou desu ne..." and we'd say, "Psycho desu ka? kichigai? ku-rei-gi? Kurrutteru?" ok....I'll go back to not knowing anything again....probably much safer  :Laughing:

----------


## Gaijinian

My nengajou:

̔N߂I**\N

Last years:
͋񂾁I

I LOVE your deji-kamera, by the way! ;)

Oh, see my sig!!!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

I also like doing things like:
Ђ̏ԁEEEEE, if I am unhappy with the situation.

Or 

pb͉pbI  :Smiling: 

On-yomi kotoba-asobi!  :Blush: 

My friend was trying to learn Thai:

So I asked ThaiςłH  :Wavey: 

ԕ͉؂̟Bi΁j
AԕiӂjȂH

----------


## Maciamo

Yesterday I heard someone in the bus talking about new age, which with his Japanese accent pronounced "nyuueiji". I wanted to ask him if if was talking about a temple called i or about "enlistment time" (c).  :Sorry:

----------


## Index

You guys have been in Japan too long....  :Nuts:

----------


## nice gaijin

炭ĂBAm I saying that the sky is cloudy, or I am probably carrying something  :Smilie:

----------


## kumo

Those are funny!  :Cool:  

I know a few with kanji, but they are not that funny... I don't even know if they can be considered puns  :Poh:  

ԂƊB

l̖͙RB

OlW܂ƂWcŊB(maybe this one was too hard-core  :Sorry:  )
j2lƏ1l3PƛjB

And the classic:
M+ҁׂ

----------


## Elizabeth

> Today while going to the Ghibli Museum (which I do not recommend, btw) : "Mitaka ka Kichijouji eki, dochi ga ii no kashira ?" (I wonder which is better of Mitaka or Kichijouji station). The museum is located in the Inokashira Park, between these two stations...


It isn't especially dajare or anything, but I always think of something like this when I hear the earthquake reinforcement scandal story : 

(ϐk)x()sƁAkxTx̏ꍇ́A Ss͓|̂ꂪ B

And if someone finds more gems in there, please let me know.  :Cool:  

The last one I used was ڔ, before learning how vulger it potentially could be to the right mind.  :Poh:  

Just as an aside, in Maciamo's example you can still have your pun but I think maybe it should have been Mitaka to Kichijouji to (de wa) dochi ga ii no kashira ? otherwise instead of which station you're asking whether either is better. I was at both last week this time too and personally prefer the design of Kichijouji.... :Relieved:  

@

----------


## Evan Fitz

I agree. The Japanese version is A LOT better. The biggest reason is that 90&#37; of the humor doesn't translate well into English and just comes off as lame. Another is that the English voice acting bites.

----------

